# New mes30 owner, first smoke issues



## jeff 1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Just got mes 30 yesterday. Smokeing a few things today. A chicken, a fatty, and. Some Bologna. Anyhow did the season and trial run yesterday with the amnps and thought I had it figured out. 

Today the full tray of pellets burnt up quick. More smoke then I had ever seen out of the amnps so I closed the chip loader and waited, but to late. Full tray gone in like 3 hours if that. They weren't over loaded, I did let them dry a bit but they would have anyhow. I may have started the coal bed to good. Idk. They are all just catching

Last night during the season I managed to get 1 row to last 3 hours, although it took off a bit slow.


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

Jeff 1 said:


> Just got mes 30 yesterday. Smokeing a few things today. A chicken, a fatty, and. Some Bologna. Anyhow did the season and trial run yesterday with the amnps and thought I had it figured out.
> 
> Today the full tray of pellets burnt up quick. More smoke then I had ever seen out of the amnps so I closed the chip loader and waited, but to late. Full tray gone in like 3 hours if that. They weren't over loaded, I did let them dry a bit but they would have anyhow. I may have started the coal bed to good. Idk. They are all just catching
> 
> Last night during the season I managed to get 1 row to last 3 hours, although it took off a bit slow.


Jeff, same thing happened to me with my new MES 30 and the AMNPS. The problem is the AMNPS in the MES 30 sits to close to the heating element. The heating element burnt up the right two rows of pellets in the first 2 hours. Here's a picture:













65f1ef4c5d2313b4bd912d0777e2235c.jpg



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 31, 2015






So the last two days, I've added a mailbox mod to get the AMNPS outside of the MES to better control the smoke.

I don't think the AMNPS was designed very well for the new MES 30 2.5 digital models.


----------



## jeff 1 (Dec 31, 2015)

That explains why my break in with only 1 row on the left worked but not the smoke with a full tray. I started my own mailbox mod yesterday with stuff I had on hand, a 50 cal ammo can and a piece of 4" flex duct. I cut a 4" hole in the bottom of the ammo can and siliconed the duct to it. Just need to figure out a way to attach the duct to smoker.


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

Jeff 1 said:


> That explains why my break in with only 1 row on the left worked but not the smoke with a full tray. I started my own mailbox mod yesterday with stuff I had on hand, a 50 cal ammo can and a piece of 4" flex duct. I cut a 4" hole in the bottom of the ammo can and siliconed the duct to it. Just need to figure out a way to attach the duct to smoker.


A 3" elbow duct will fit in the chip loader hole. If you are using 4" ducting, you can find a reducer adapter from 4" to 3" to connect to MES.

If your 30" MES came with the Masterbuilt stand, attaching the box to the side is easy. I attached two aluminum channel rails with u-bolts to the bottom of the stand and made a mounting bracket to attached mailbox to side of smoker.













e80fc28bb1cdee5c2a368c2c3c1cc0e5.jpg



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## jeff 1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah I like how clean yours is. I was just going to lay the ammo can over the top of the pellet tray on the pavement with som holes drilled in it. If that works well I may go buy a mailbox and do like you have. 

Anyone have issues with the galvanized elbows? I'm guessing they don't get enough heat to matter.


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

Jeff 1 said:


> Yeah I like how clean yours is. I was just going to lay the ammo can over the top of the pellet tray on the pavement with som holes drilled in it. If that works well I may go buy a mailbox and do like you have.
> 
> Anyone have issues with the galvanized elbows? I'm guessing they don't get enough heat to matter.


From what I've read on SMF, galvanized ductwork is not an issue due to the low heat in smoking process.


----------



## jeff 1 (Dec 31, 2015)

So do most people take the chip tray out also? Or would that allow the heat to go out the load hole to much?


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

Jeff 1 said:


> So do most people take the chip tray out also? Or would that allow the heat to go out the load hole to much?


From what I've read with the mailbox mod you can leave the chip tray in, but pulled out a couple of inches. I'm doing this right now with a test smoke on my mailbox mod, and it seems to work fine.


----------



## daricksta (Dec 31, 2015)

Jeff 1 said:


> Just got mes 30 yesterday. Smokeing a few things today. A chicken, a fatty, and. Some Bologna. Anyhow did the season and trial run yesterday with the amnps and thought I had it figured out.
> 
> Today the full tray of pellets burnt up quick. More smoke then I had ever seen out of the amnps so I closed the chip loader and waited, but to late. Full tray gone in like 3 hours if that. They weren't over loaded, I did let them dry a bit but they would have anyhow. I may have started the coal bed to good. Idk. They are all just catching
> 
> Last night during the season I managed to get 1 row to last 3 hours, although it took off a bit slow.


What temp were you smoking at? If you placed the AMNPS on the twin rails next to the wood chip holder/heating element that's just where it's supposed to go in a MES 30 Gen 1. That's what I own and I can get about 11 hours of smoke out of a full tray. The only time I've had a full tray burn in around 3 hours or less was when the controller took the smoker temp up to around 300°. Since I fixed that problem the AMNPS has been great. I frequently have a row of unburnt pellets after a 6 hour smoke.

If you have a Gen 1, there's no need to pull out the chip loader. That's only recommended for Gen 2 smokers.


----------



## smokingbro (Dec 31, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> What temp were you smoking at? If you placed the AMNPS on the twin rails next to the wood chip holder/heating element that's just where it's supposed to go in a MES 30 Gen 1. That's what I own and I can get about 11 hours of smoke out of a full tray. The only time I've had a full tray burn in around 3 hours or less was when the controller took the smoker temp up to around 300°. Since I fixed that problem the AMNPS has been great. I frequently have a row of unburnt pellets after a 6 hour smoke.
> 
> If you have a Gen 1, there's no need to pull out the chip loader. That's only recommended for Gen 2 smokers.


The new MES 30 2.5 does not have the twin rails or much space between the left wall and the heating elements. The AMNPS barely fits in this position and when you push it in there, the right side of the AMNPS is right next to the heating element.













5346_10206610393712393_8965778431938357243_n.jpg?o



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 23, 2015


----------



## daricksta (Jan 1, 2016)

SmokingBro said:


> The new MES 30 2.5 does not have the twin rails or much space between the left wall and the heating elements. The AMNPS barely fits in this position and when you push it in there, the right side of the AMNPS is right next to the heating element.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe both Todd Johnson and my buddy Bearcarver have determined the best spot for the AMNPS in the 2,5 smoker. I think they advise to place it on the left side drip pan with something like a small wire basket to elevate it off the pan. Otherwise air is prevented from circulating under the perforated tray.

In my MES 30 Gen 1 it's fine to place it next to heating element housing since on those two rails since the housing prevents direct heat from coming in contact with the wood pellets. MB changed that design with the Gen 2 and 2.5 smokers.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 1, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I believe both Todd Johnson and my buddy Bearcarver have determined the best spot for the AMNPS in the 2,5 smoker. I think they advise to place it on the left side drip pan with something like a small wire basket to elevate it off the pan. Otherwise air is prevented from circulating under the perforated tray.
> 
> In my MES 30 Gen 1 it's fine to place it next to heating element housing since on those two rails since the housing prevents direct heat from coming in contact with the wood pellets. MB changed that design with the Gen 2 and 2.5 smokers.


I elevate mine approx 2" or a bit more off the pan in bottom of my 2.5 with a small wire rack I bought, so air should be able to get under it here, right????


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 1, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> I believe both Todd Johnson and my buddy Bearcarver have determined the best spot for the AMNPS in the 2,5 smoker. I think they advise to place it on the left side drip pan with something like a small wire basket to elevate it off the pan. Otherwise air is prevented from circulating under the perforated tray.
> 
> In my MES 30 Gen 1 it's fine to place it next to heating element housing since on those two rails since the housing prevents direct heat from coming in contact with the wood pellets. MB changed that design with the Gen 2 and 2.5 smokers.


I've tried it there with good air circulation under it, heating elements still burn up right two rows of pellets. Air circulation is not the issue, the heating elements being too close is. See picture below. The AMNPS just will not work properly in the new MES 30 2.5, on the bottom left on drip pan.













65f1ef4c5d2313b4bd912d0777e2235c.jpg



__ smokingbro
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Tube should work there as long as you don't need more than 4 hrs of smoke.


----------



## jeff 1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> The Tube should work there as long as you don't need more than 4 hrs of smoke.



Thought about putting my tube in there but figured it might put off a little to much smoke for that little smoker. May still try it. Got a makeshift mailbox mod going right now with a meatloaf, seems to be working so far.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jeff 1 said:


> Thought about putting my tube in there but figured it might put off a little to much smoke for that little smoker. May still try it. Got a makeshift mailbox mod going right now with a meatloaf, seems to be working so far.


Fill the tube half full, then hold it horizontal and shake it to even out the pellets all of the way thru the tube, but still the length of tube. I think this should put out less smoke than a full tube of pellets, but still smoke for 4 hrs.


----------



## jeff 1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> Fill the tube half full, then hold it horizontal and shake it to even out the pellets all of the way thru the tube, but still the length of tube. I think this should put out less smoke than a full tube of pellets, but still smoke for 4 hrs.



I'm gonna try that on the next smoke. I have a 12" tube already and ordered a 6" and the small expandable tube that should be hear today. A-Maze-N smokers are like crack. I will have 5 all together. :biggrin:


----------



## daricksta (Jan 2, 2016)

SmokingBro said:


> I've tried it there with good air circulation under it, heating elements still burn up right two rows of pellets. Air circulation is not the issue, the heating elements being too close is. See picture below. The AMNPS just will not work properly in the new MES 30 2.5, on the bottom left on drip pan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you did exactly as suggested. Not having the 2.5 I've never come across this. It's a puzzler because the actual heating element doesn't extend to the side of the housing where the AMNPS sits. Plus you've got that side of the housing foiled over. I'm stumped. Have you emailed Todd about this for his suggestions on different placement of the AMNPS?


----------



## daricksta (Jan 2, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I elevate mine approx 2" or a bit more off the pan in bottom of my 2.5 with a small wire rack I bought, so air should be able to get under it here, right????


Looks like from the photo that SmokingBro did the same thing but the pellets next to the heating element housing still caught fire.


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 2, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> Yeah, you did exactly as suggested. Not having the 2.5 I've never come across this. It's a puzzler because the actual heating element doesn't extend to the side of the housing where the AMNPS sits. Plus you've got that side of the housing foiled over. I'm stumped. Have you emailed Todd about this for his suggestions on different placement of the AMNPS? I


After this experience, I did a mailbox mod for my AMNPS. The mailbox mod works great.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 2, 2016)

SmokingBro said:


> After this experience, I did a mailbox mod for my AMNPS. The mailbox mod works great.


Oh yeah--I just read that. Very glad it worked for you. The good thing about the Gen 1 is that it works fine as it is. But then I don't get the advantage of the design updates in the 2.5 models.


----------



## jeff 1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Well my temporary ammo can mod worked well today. Now I'm going to see where I go from here. Either make the ammo can perminant, make it quick detach, or get a mailbox and make that perminant.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jan 2, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> Looks like from the photo that SmokingBro did the same thing but the pellets next to the heating element housing still caught fire.


I have more space between Maze and Coil on mine than he does. However, mine is a 40" and I "think" his is a 30", so probably not as wide maybe????


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 2, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have more space between Maze and Coil on mine than he does. However, mine is a 40" and I "think" his is a 30", so probably not as wide maybe????



Yes the 30" does not have much space at the bottom.  It's more narrow than the 40.


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 2, 2016)

Jeff 1 said:


> Well my temporary ammo can mod worked well today. Now I'm going to see where I go from here. Either make the ammo can perminant, make it quick detach, or get a mailbox and make that perminant.



Any pictures?


----------



## jeff 1 (Jan 3, 2016)

SmokingBro said:


> Any pictures?



I will try and take some when it don't look like my 4 year old put it together


----------



## daricksta (Jan 4, 2016)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have more space between Maze and Coil on mine than he does. However, mine is a 40" and I "think" his is a 30", so probably not as wide maybe????


You're right.


----------



## smokingbro (Jan 4, 2016)

daRicksta said:


> Brickguy221 said:
> 
> 
> > I have more space between Maze and Coil on mine than he does. However, mine is a 40" and I "think" his is a 30", so probably not as wide maybe????
> ...



The 30 is about 5 inches more narrow than the 40. That puts the AMNPS snug against the heating elements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daricksta (Jan 4, 2016)

SmokingBro said:


> The 30 is about 5 inches more narrow than the 40. That puts the AMNPS snug against the heating elements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is that Todd designed the AMNPS for the MES 30 but I believe it was also tested on the MES 40 Gen 1. Bearcarver was one of the testers.


----------

